# Thought I post a little Bacon



## deejaydebi (Jun 6, 2016)

Been a long time since I wandered into these parts and thought I post a little bacon while I was here. Well we all love bacon and this stuff goes fast. EQ cured and we got roughly 65 pounds of Maple Cured, Black Pepper, and Jalapeno, all apple, cherry, hickory and pecan smoked for 3 days with 8 hours rest in between. Slurp!













BaconDone.JPG



__ deejaydebi
__ Jun 6, 2016


----------



## allen (Jun 6, 2016)

I can't find anyone around here who sells belly bacon, but I'll keep trying.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 6, 2016)

I have to special order it by the case. They come 3 or 4 to the case. Average about 50 to 60 pounds.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 6, 2016)

Nice looking bacon Debi!

Al


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you -  a bit of dry cure after the smoke and it's perfect!


----------

